# BUENOS AIRES | Harbour Tower | 198m | 649ft | 53 fl | U/C



## dnh310

*BUENOS AIRES | Madero Harbour | 180m | 50 fl | Prep*

...



M_K_O said:


> *Invierten u$s 300 millones en un nuevo emprendimiento para Puerto Madero.*​
> Madero Harbour​
> Comenzaron las obras de uno de los últimos proyectos más trascendentales de Puerto Madero.​
> _Shopping + torres residenciales + hotel + torres de oficinas + espacios verdes_​
> Edificios de oficinas
> [/URL]
> [/URL]​
> Lobby oficinas
> [/URL]
> [/URL]​
> Office
> [/URL]
> [/URL]​
> Terraza
> [/URL]
> [/quote[/url]​


----------



## dnh310

*14/03/2012*



triodegradable2 said:


> Una toma que saque hoy desde las alturas
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dnh310

...



Mayo65 said:


> Y otra mega a 1900 mpx también:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.maderoharbour.com/files/uploads/slider_chico/20110920_161354_8599.jpg


----------



## dnh310

...




Mayo65 said:


> Mientras esperamos que venga el shopping cuelgo un megarender de *1900 mpx* que no tenia hasta ahora, sin editar:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.maderoharbour.com/en/proyecto/shopping-center/


----------



## dnh310

...



Mayo65 said:


> Las vistas desde las torres de oficinas: no edito nada hoy... jajaja Vamos gente, desplacen la barrita ahi abajo y vean todo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://www.maderoharbour.com/files/uploads/slider_chico/20110920_210553_30644.jpg


----------



## mafd12

*BUENOS AIRES | Harbour Tower | 180m | 50 fl | Pro*

























​


----------



## Phobos

I like it buit the top doesn't seem to fit the rest of the tower.


----------



## ledhead

Seems like a ¿fatter? (maybe the render) 56 Leonard St. But I agree the top should be reworked, that being said this designs looks like it would fit a flat roof better than 56 Leo. Altough a setbacked top would not be bad


----------



## midrise

^^..I agree the top does need reworked.....Carlos Ott can and will do better....50fl for BA is a good addition.:hmm:


----------



## Guajiro1

Two things: the official number of floors is not known yet, but the render shows 45; and the official height is 180 meters, not 212


----------



## facucaldo123




----------



## facucaldo123

Con una celebración de esas que ya no abundan -en estos tiempos de escasez de nuevos proyectos inmobiliarios- Madero Harbour presentó el Sales Center de Harbour Tower y dio inicio a su comercialización oficial.

La convocatoria estuvo a la altura de esta escultural torre residencial de 50 pisos, que se transformará en la insignia del complejo de usos mixtos ubicado en el Dique 1, y promete cambiar el horizonte de Puerto Madero y la ciudad. Su diseño pertenece al prestigioso arquitecto uruguayo Carlos Ott.

Tras una exclusiva preventa que superó las expectativas, el espacioso Sales Center fue diseñado para transmitir el espíritu moderno y vanguardista que tendrá la torre. En la recorrida, pueden apreciarse la cocina, baños, alturas y terminaciones de los ambientes.

La silueta troquelada y vidriada reflejará hacia el exterior distintas tonalidades según el horario y su orientación al río o la ciudad. Puertas adentro, genera vistas panorámicas y asegura que cada unidad sea única, diferente a las demás.

Según anuncian desde la desarrolladora Gnvgroup, Harbour Tower se elevará 180 metros (48.000m2) y tendrá unas 150 unidades, atrayendo alrededor de 300 nuevos vecinos.
La inversión asciende a 1000 millones de pesos y el plazo estimado de obra es de 40 meses. La nueva torre ocupará 4.000m2 de las 8 hectáreas en las que se extenderá el complejo Madero Harbour.

Según nos confirmó *Mercedes Ginevra*, directora comercial, ya se han cerrado operaciones por el 10% de los metros cuadrados disponibles. “Puerto Madero está consolidado y eso lo verificamos también en las visitas que recibimos desde que inauguramos el showroom. Además del vecino de Puerto Madero, siempre atento a los nuevos emprendimientos que propone el barrio, se está acercando un público nuevo, que le atrae cada vez más la idea de vivir acá y estaba esperando un proyecto innovador, con acento en el diseño. Por eso, la mayor parte de los interesados son consumidores finales, que planean mudarse”, explica.

La torre tendrá un imponente lobby de 14 metros, con ocho ascensores principales y dos de servicio. En el tercer y cuarto piso se ubicarán los amenities, con vistas al río y la Reserva Ecológica. Todas las unidades tienen balcones y palieres privados y son distintas por el planteo particular de cada fachada.

Las exclusivas unidades de 1 a 4 dormitorios (70 a 260m2) cuentan con balcones de diseño innovador, ventanales totalmente vidriados de piso a techo y una altura interior de 3 metros. A partir del nivel 35 hasta el 41 se distribuyen 14 semipisos de 310m2, 4 dormitorios, habitación de servicio y 4,20 m2 de altura. Finalmente, desde el 42 se imponen 6 pisos enteros, con plantas personalizadas que se podrán diseñar a gusto de cada propietario, piscina exterior propia y ascensores privados y directos. En lo más alto, corona la torre un imponente penthouse: un triplex con pileta propia in/out, gym, spa, parrilla, cuatro suites, escritorio, cuarto de servicio, doble circulación y balcones aterrazados.
Los valores parten desde U$S 385 mil. La financiación ofrecida es 20% al boleto, 40 cuotas con refuerzos intercalados y 10% final a la entrega, estimada en octubre de 2018. Los boletos se firman en pesos.

El proyecto de Madero Harbour se inició en 2009 y ya se han construido 110.000m2, que comprenden el edificio de viviendas “Harbour Residences”, dos torres de oficinas WTC, 1000 cocheras y un área comercial que cuenta con el primer supermercado de nuestro barrio, “Jumbo Madero Harbour”. Asimismo, se está concluyendo la obra del segundo edificio residencial, “Harbour House”.
La imponente “Harbour Tower” es parte de la tercera etapa de este ambicioso emprendimiento integral desarrollado por Alejandro Ginevra. El complejo contará además con hotel propio, spa, piscinas, áreas verdes, oficinas, helipuerto, shopping center y fitness center. En los próximos años restan por construir 200.000m2.

http://www.nuevopuertomadero.com/?Harbour_Tower_inauguro_su_Sales_Center&page=ampliada&id=1412 fuente


----------



## rsepsot

^^ All members are encouraged to write in English when participating in the international section.


----------



## NachoGB

The two twin 27 fl towers are already completed. New adition, a *50 fl tower (180m)*, its in prep:



Skýjakljúfur said:


> Esta imagen es de hace 12 semanas, pero no quería dejar de compartirla. Este complejo es increíble, y más aún lo será con la futura torre. Mi favorito junto con el complejo Al Río.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://instagram.com/p/z0ZQMRkzG3/


50 fl Tower, by Carlos Ott:



Mayo65 said:


> Sumo un par de renders mas:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* www.harbourtower.com.ar





Nsch said:


> Fuente: Mail de Ventas


----------



## mafd12

Officially, the height is 180m.
New render:



Larry said:


> Que hermosura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harbourtower.com.ar


----------



## ctes_en_bsas

Algún avance de este proyecto?


----------



## midrise

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## facucaldo123

http://www.puertomadero.com/ag1.php?id=584


----------



## martinalagui

...


Mayo65 said:


> Nuevos renders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fuente:* https://www.facebook.com/massgrupopr





Nsch said:


> *Video*
> 
> 140328308
> 
> Minuto 2:05, mas imágenes del remate.
> 
> Sobre el final dice "una cocina diseñada por Pininfarina", sera la cocina de una unidad? O todas las unidades tendran esa caracteristica?





LASTKA said:


> Ese video entusiasma mas aun con cada detalle del que se habla! Ott, un groso mal!
> 
> Remate que aparece en el video!


----------



## ctes_en_bsas

Cuántos pisos va a tener?


----------



## martinalagui

*Today*:



LASTKA said:


> Unas de anoche. No dicen mucho.





LASTKA said:


> Para la Harbour tuvieron que utilizar parte de la calle


----------



## seba_bolso

nice!! updates? isn't this tower 192m according to the Argentine forum?


----------



## villaarias




----------



## gnzlnho

seba_bolso said:


> nice!! updates? isn't this tower 192m according to the Argentine forum?


It is. Title should be updated


----------



## martinalagui

:banana:



independientereydeco said:


>


----------



## martinalagui

*Level +0*. :banana:



Mayo65 said:


> Captura de una Historia de Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.instagram.com/inmobidrone/


----------



## Paulo Ghiraldelli

hm...... :cheers:


----------



## martinalagui

Update:


----------



## Ismael/catan16

EXCELENTE!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## John Nicollet Mall

Gorgeous skyscraper! :applause:


----------



## martinalagui

Updates | January 2019:





[/QUOTE]


----------



## martinalagui

Update:



Violeta López said:


>





Violeta López said:


> Van fotos con los avances!!





toti_argento said:


> Hago mi humilde aporte


----------



## martinalagui

*1 Dec*:



EMArg said:


> 01/12/2019:





NachoGB said:


> Nos cruzamos


----------



## NachoGB

Finally the it started to grow.


----------



## martinalagui

January updates:



LASTKA said:


> "Torreta para primer loza".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> LINK!





gon1980 said:


> Desde adentro sí se ve





LASTKA said:


>





gon1980 said:


> Historia de Instagram de Nuevo Madero


----------



## wander-udi

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFUm0-5lTsE/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDJSDQZj0RI/


----------



## NachoGB

Hoy pasé 8 am y aún no se veían operarios.


----------



## Hudson11

NachoGB said:


> Hoy pasé 8 am y aún no se veían operarios.


english only in the international sections, please.


----------



## Skyscrapers&More

Hudson11 said:


> english only in the international sections, please.


He visited the building site at 8 a.m and there weren’t any “builders”
Sorry for bad English😅


----------



## NachoGB

Hudson11 said:


> english only in the international sections, please.


Sorry, I thought I was in Argentinian Forum 



Skyscrapers&More said:


> He visited the building site at 8 a.m and there weren’t any “builders”
> Sorry for bad English😅


That is. Despite the construction is already allowed in Buenos Aires, big projects like this have not restarted jet.


----------

